# Women's Inflatable PFD/Harness



## JohnRPollard

Hello HerSailNetters,

I would like to solicit your recommendations for combination PFD/harness inflatables that are specifically designed for women. My wife and I wear standard closed-cell foam PFDs whenever conditions warrant, but for next season we'd like to upgrade to inflatables that we'd wear routinely. 

I already know which model I'd like to get, so I'm not seeking recommendations for myself. But what works well for a guy may not be best for a woman, so we are looking for your recommendations re comfort, design, durability, etc. We would like the PFD to double as a harness, but if you have a standard inflatable PFD you'd highly recommend, we'd be interested to hear that as well. 

Apologies if this topic has been covered before, but the offerings change frequently enough that I hope you won't mind revisiting it. Many thanks.


----------



## sailingdog

You might want to try the Spinlock Deckvest. A friend of mine got one for her birthday, back in November, based on my using a Spinlock. Has most of the same features as the one I have, but is a bit easier to get into from what she says.

Some features the Spinlocks have that others don't...

Completely integrated harness by Petzl, a climbing gear manufacturer
Spray hood
Water activated strobe

I don't remember if the thigh straps she has on hers were optional or came with it, but I highly recommend getting them if they're optional.










A woman in the Barcelona World Race is using one. From Spinlock's website:


> Twenty Six year old French sailor Servane Escoffier is undertaking her first round the world race onboard Educación sin Fronteras with fellow crewman Albert Bargues.
> 
> No stranger to offshore sailing having completed two Transat Jacques Vabre, Servane is working towards her dream of competing in the single handed Vendee Globe.
> 
> Currently charging through the Southern Ocean, both crew are wearing Deckvest Lifejacket harnesses.
> 
> www.barcelonaworldrace.com


----------



## chucklesR

From my wife's experience, any PFD, inflatable or otherwise needs thigh straps. Facing facts, her um build is such that any PFD that fits low (waist and hips) will be too loose and will float up on her if not held down via straps.


----------



## sailingdog

Chuckles-

I can hear the ice cracking under your feet... be very careful... I'm guessing that discussing a woman's shape online can be very, very unhealthy if she finds out and disagrees at all.  


chucklesR said:


> From my wife's experience, any PFD, inflatable or otherwise needs thigh straps. Facing facts, her um build is such that any PFD that fits low (waist and hips) will be too loose and will float up on her if not held down via straps.


----------



## chucklesR

She's the one who sewed the straps on to her PFD after testing it, won't be a problem.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My girfriend has the classic (yet, never out of date) figure.

We looked at a number of PFD's. She liked the Mustang. I (always dollar aware) purchased her an SOSuspender (offshore version)

I do not like the fit on her, at all. Based on the design, the rear portion of the "waist" (?) straps are in mid-back and do not allow her to "cinch" a belt around her waist.

She sews so a thigh strap is not an issue on any PFD that does not have one.

I should have purchased the Mustang.

I will be looking at the Spinlock as I do not have a "warm-fuzzy" feeling about the fit of the SOSuspender. I purchased a rearm kit and will have her test it in the pool.


----------



## chucklesR

Always the best bet - put it on and jump in; then wear it for a half hour or so and see how it feels while doing the things you'll need to do if you went overboard.


----------



## blt2ski

Good question as all the guys start asking questions. Does someone have a picture of said sewed on thigh straps? i have a wife and daughter that to say this nicely, are upside down pear shaped, another daughter that is more bottom pear shaped. What works on one, does not work on the other two! So i can see how this can be a discussion that need to be worked out based on figure. This hits me in snow ski instruction also. The shape of the persons body can change the center of gravity, so one needs to allow for this in many different ways.

marty


----------



## JohnRPollard

Thanks ladies!  

Guys, I appreciate your suggestions, but we're trying to get input from WOMEN about which models (specifically) they prefer and why. Sorry I did not make that clear in my original post.  

But if no women respond we'll be grateful for the above responses nonetheless.  So far Mustang and Spinlock are indicated...


----------



## sailingdog

Her sewing it on is a bit different from you discussing her reasons for doing so online... 


chucklesR said:


> She's the one who sewed the straps on to her PFD after testing it, won't be a problem.


----------



## blt2ski

John,

I ca answer this per eldest daughter!

We had a WM 4000 series, still do, fits youngest ok, older one it does not fit her in the upper body real well, specifically the neck when it inflated once on her! She has worn spouses MD3084 and liked how it fit. looser in the neck, and seem to fit upper body a bit better. I got her a 3184 for xmas, she has as of yet, to wear on board, probably the 27th at a race we have. I am not expecting the fit to be much different than the 3084. As they appear to be the same other than the auto inflate mechanism. In another thread, SD mentioned the 4000 was not for folks under about 5'6=8" or there abouts, daughter is 5'7", so that in and of itself may have been the issue. Along with her being a bit on the shorter end of things with hip to shoulder length, and rather large up top! 

Hopefully this is what you are looking for as far as comments, I should have probably pointed this out earlier! With all of us, no matter male or female, if it does not fit, feel comfortable, we will not wear it! That in itself is not a good thing!

marty


----------



## JohnRPollard

Marty, thanks, that additional info is very helpful. 

P.S. It looks like SailNet has a sale going on right now, which has prompted us to consider making the purchase now rather than waiting until spring. Or maybe those are their standard discount prices?- John


----------



## sailingdog

John-

Check the prices, but go with a larger, well known reputable vendor, since some of the bottom line vendors will have really ridiculous ship times... Defender, WM, Hamilton Marine, Sailnet, are probably safe choices.

Be aware that some of the harnesses aren't meant for shorter people, as I pointed out to blt2ski in a thread of his. The WM4000 series and the OEM model by the same manufacturer is designed for someone at least 5' 8" in height IIRC. I only found this out because a friend of mine told me about the limitation, since I'm only 5' 4" or so.  

IIRC, the harness should fasten about an inch or two above the sternum, so that it is around the solid ribs, and not the floating ribs. If it is around the floating ribs, and the person falls across the boat and is caught by their tether, the bottom part of the harness can break the floating ribs, which is a problem you don't want to deal with at sea. 

YMMV. Most of the vests can be retro fit with a crotch strap, but thigh straps are far more comfortable IMHO, especially for the guys.


----------



## Melrna

I wear the Mustang with the D harness. It fits me for the most part but certain things get in the way and moves the harness to one side or another. Doable but looks kind of weird when it shifts. I also have WM one that is just OK and it doesn't shift. I have been interested in the spinlock one but have yet to try it. One thing I have found out is if one needs to add straps on a harness the harness waist strap is set to loose or they have the wrong size harness to begin with and need to move to a small harness. This is especially true for very petite woman. I am personally not a fan of leg straps because of the safety issues. If one has to get out of the PFD for any reason quickly, for example accidental inflation at the wrong place and at the wrong time, it will hard to get out of the PFD with add-on leg straps. If one has to had a strap anywhere to hold down the PFD, it should be built back to front with a quick release in the front. This is the CG approved method. 
Melissa


----------



## sailingdog

The thigh straps on the spinlocks have a release clip a bit forward along the outside of your leg,


----------



## kd3pc

my wife tried the SOS and stearns, then we bought the mustang...Very comfortable, shifts a bit but no where near the others. Back strap stays where it should and can be cinched. She has the integral harness. Downside - they all "slip" to one side or the other of the chests and in really foul weather, she just tightens it down one side or the other. Not high or rough enough to chafe that way.

SHe still says it was designed for a man's world, by a man...jsut like car seatbelts, etc....

dave


----------

